# Hello everyone



## tiktok86 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just joined these forums, wanted to pop my head in and say hi.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting can you tell us about you and the Art that you practice.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Tiktok, nice to meet you


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forrum

I am not familar with your style could yo give us a little background on it


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## cubankenpo (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome tom this site 
U can share different kind of subject, it gonna b good 4 u
enjoy it
Joe


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome, and glad you popped in. Look forward to your posts.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome and happy posting!


----------



## tiktok86 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 16, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 16, 2007)

Ha! Yet another forum for you to peruse. Welcome.

Tiktok and I study and teach at the same school. Ours is a chinese kenpo system called Bok Fu Do.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Ha! Yet another forum for you to peruse. Welcome.
> 
> Tiktok and I study and teach at the same school. Ours is a chinese kenpo system called Bok Fu Do.



Thanks for the info, JD. Good to have you with us, Tiktok. _Lots_ of activity on our CMA forum! I'm sure you'll enjoy it here...


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------

